# Kühl spray von Toolcraft



## NPG (29. Januar 2013)

*Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

Ist ein Kälte spray von -40 °C Okay für ein OC ??
und Verursacht er auch kein Kurzschluss??


----------



## Aer0 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

link? wie willst du es verwenden,und mit -40 kommst du bei extrem oc nicht weit und für normales oc würde ich sowas erst recht nicht verwenden.


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

Wurde von PCGH schon mal getestet. Kannst du komplett vergessen. Mit der Menge in einer Dose kannst du deine CPU vielleicht von +30 zu +29 °C runterkühlen 

Wenn du unter Null OCen willst dann nimm DICE oder LN2


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

Besteht anscheinend zu großen Teilen aus Tetrafluorethan und Dimethylether.

Prinzipiell sollte es schon gehen (es wird dabei wohl nichts kaputt)

Aber:

-Du wirst eine sehr große Menge benötigen, unter 20 Dosen brauchst du garnicht anfangen. Hochleistungs CPUs/GPUs musst du eventuell mit mehreren Dosen gleichzeitig bearbeiten
-Das Vorhaben ist nicht sehr billig (20 Dosen beim Conrad... das wären ~300€, dafür bekommt man viel Trockeneis oder einen guten CPU)
-Du wirst große Temperaturschwankungen haben
-Das Ganze ist nicht sehr umweltfreundlich, vor allem nicht angesichts der nötigen Mengen


----------



## Geogoleo (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

Ich glaub, die Eisschichten werden irgendwann so dick, dass keine Kälte mehr durchkommt?


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

PCGH hat hierzu mal ein Video auf dem YouTube kanal gemacht.


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*



> Ich glaub, die Eisschichten werden irgendwann so dick, dass keine Kälte mehr durchkommt?​


 
Wenn du eine Eisschicht auf der CPU hast sind das schlechtestenfalls immerhin 0°C...​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kühl spray von Toolcraft*

Wenn du eine 2 mm Eisschicht über einer 2 mm Wasserlache hast, sind das schlechtestenfalls viele dutzend Grad und ein Kurzschluss.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass du einen verdammt geschickten Daumen bräuchtest, um Vereisung in unbelasteten Momenten zu vermeiden und beim Wechsel auf Last punktgenau die volle Kühlleistung bereitzustellen.


----------

